# Tunnel prices - up and down like a yo-yo



## Rapide561

Hi

I have a Eurotunnel booking for next Friday evening. It was £86 - so £85 in Tesco coupons and a cheque for £1. This was the lowest price crossing of the day at 20.50. 

Being nosey as I am, I looked at the Eurotunnel website yesterday and noticed that there was an earlier crossing now availble at the same money, so I decided to look again today and probably amend the booking. 

Cheapest price now - £118. 

I know that ferries, planes, the Tunnel and so on, price according to demand, but this proves it really is the case. I only thought prices went up, not down! 

Russell


----------



## Superk

They certainly know how to charge - the recent storms stopped ferries and with no change expected for a couple of days it left us no alternative other than to take the tunnel to get home - £155 any motorhome!
Keith


----------



## Suenliam

Interesting. Just checked ours for 13 August. Price the same as booked last month. Probably proves prices fluctulate with the market demand. Get to the beginning of August or threatened strike by P&O/SF/NL and the price will soar. Without thinking too deeply about it, I expect if all other services are running efficiently the price may reduce shortly before the due date to entice people to use the tunnel. 

Perhaps the best thing to do is to be flexible. I believe if you turn up and sort of have to travel they have you over a barrel.

Any way I am happy with £73 for 7.20am shuttle thing in the middle of the high season. Tesco paid for £65 worth of it anyway!

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Shuttle*

Hi Sue

I love your terminology - Shuttle thing!

Russell

Edit - just had another look on the Eurotunnel website, and the crossing I am on is now £181 one way.


----------



## Smilo

I think you're quite brave to check prices after you've booked, because from what you say they might go down, not just up, and it'd be a downer if they went down.

Did I mention that in December wifey booked a Dover - Dunkerque return crossing for us in June on-line with Norfolkline for £14, as in fourteen pounds! Being 1.99m high and only 5.0m long probably helped (and the van's quite small too).


----------



## Carper

I noticed that the prices went up as soon as the Seafrance strike started to take effect.

Doug


----------



## Smilo

I've just booked, six months early, £61 each way at the cheapest times of day. 

(And I didn't cheat and pretend our van's a car higher than 1.85m at £49 each way).


----------



## Zebedee

Smilo said:


> Did I mention that in December wifey booked a Dover - Dunkerque return crossing for us in June on-line with Norfolkline for £14, as in fourteen pounds! Being 1.99m high and only 5.0m long probably helped (and the van's quite small too).


Tell us how much it cost when you get back from your holiday.

That price was clearly and obviously for a car, and you may well be asked for the balance when you turn up. :roll:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Russell.

Can you just turn up and book or is it better to book???
Thank in advance.


----------



## Grizzly

This business of travel tickets disgusts me - and I don't use the term lightly.

Just look at the staggering difference between ordinary train tickets for the same route on the same train at the same time. It can vary by several hundred pounds

I once turned up at Oxford station and asked for the cheapest possible day return to Malvern by the next train, departing in 25 minutes. The man started to laugh and eventually offered me- even at that stage- a range of prices.

In order to get off this little island you have to plan in advance. We were naive enough to think, before the tunnel opened, that it would be a case of turn up, buy ticket, travel ! 

Buying a ferry ticket is a real lottery and I understand that airline tickets are the same.

WHY ????

G

Edit: And can someone explain why when I wrote " disgusts" the site should have seen fit to substitute a blue icon ?

Edit again: Is DISGUSTS a banned word ?


----------



## Smilo

Zebedee said:


> Tell us how much it cost when you get back from your holiday. That price was clearly and obviously for a car, and you may well be asked for the balance when you turn up. :roll:


 :roll: With on-line bookings we've done it out and back twice and will have no qualms about doing so again. Our van fits well inside the dimensions which Norfolkline apply to a "Car".

With Eurotunnel I've booked our van as a Campervan because Eurotunnel set the height of a "Car" much lower than Norfolkline do, i.e. lower than the height of our van.


----------



## andyneilson

Hi Nora+Neil.

With the tunnel if you just turn up and pay you are likely to be charged the price for a standard single which is the £181 for MH over 1.85m tall.

By booking even a few days in advance you are likely to make savings on that price. I checked on Saturday and could book a ticket for a crossing this morning at 07:50 for £83 so saving £100 on the turn up and pay price.....


----------



## Rapide561

*Eurotunnel fares*

Hi

Well, just about every crossing is £181 for this week. Pity I did n't book a load at £86 and sell them "at the gate!"

As far as I know the cheapest crossing for a motorhome is £61. It rises then to £76, £86 and various increments upt £181 which, as suggested is the standard single fare.

I am not really bothered what it costs - it just means more wombling at Tesco.

R


----------



## 101776

tunnel prices go up and down, as do ferry prices...so much so that the haulage company I used to work for, would only send us by train if the ferry price went higher...... so we would set off from Germany under the impression we would go on the train, only to be phoned and told to go by ferry.....cos they were saving a few quid....

never a thought for my seasickness.......!


----------



## Briarose

Nora+Neil said:


> Russell.
> 
> Can you just turn up and book or is it better to book???
> Thank in advance.


Hi we did just that in Feb but you tend to pay more than if booked beforehand...............only thing was it left us a bit more flexible.

Russell we found that the prices fluctuate and seem to be more nearer the time, also spoke to a guy on our return journey that had got caught up in the weather crisis with the ferries and had paid a fortune to return to the UK the same day as us, we had only booked 24 hours before and he had paid well over double the price that we had.


----------



## Smilo

bouncer said:


> tunnel prices go up and down, as do ferry prices...


_In the experience or knowledge of anyone contributing to this thread_, do prices on the tunnel, or on the Channel ferries, ever go below the lowest one can get by booking really early?


----------



## Zebedee

Smilo said:


> _In the experience or knowledge of anyone contributing to this thread_, do prices on the tunnel, or on the Channel ferries, ever go below the lowest one can get by booking really early?


No, but they do go *as low* - if that makes sense.

Some, maybe many of the ferry companies have super special offers if you sign up and send the lolly before the end of January - then the offer is extended to the end of February - then it is extended . . . . . .

Slightly sneaky, but since you pay no more by booking early, and know you have a good deal and the dates you really wanted, I guess it's OK.


----------



## Grizzly

Can I add to Smilo's question ? If you turn up at Dover out of season, not at a peak sailing time and before a half empty boat goes will they adjust the price accordingly or do you pay the " book " price ? Do you suppose they are open to negotiation ?

G


----------



## Smilo

Grizzly said:


> Do you suppose they are open to negotiation ? G


In theory everyone is, of course. It'd be an interesting experiment, wouldn't it, to work along the channel ports trying your luck! I'd be anxious about finding only disinterested jobsworfs in the ticket boots though.


----------



## Grizzly

Smilo said:


> It'd be an interesting experiment, wouldn't it, to work along the channel ports trying your luck! .


Given that we're never in a rush we could try Eurotunnel first and then on to the ferry port and Norfolkline, SeaFrance and P&O , taking the first reasonable offer.

Hmm..it's made me think.

G


----------



## nickoff

Hey-up Russell, I booked on the tunnel last night for the end of July. £88.00 out and £61.00 to get back, total of £149.00. It worked out about £20--25 more than the ferry but well worth the difference to my mind. We hope to go straight down to Italy again  Do you know of any decent beaches in the north or middle?

Nick and Bill.


Model Identifier: iMac7,1
Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed: 2.4 GHz
Memory: 1 GB
OS X: 10.5.2

Browser: Camino 1.5.5


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> Given that we're never in a rush we could try Eurotunnel first and then on to the ferry port and Norfolkline, SeaFrance and P&O , taking the first reasonable offer.
> 
> Hmm..it's made me think.
> 
> G


Probably not worth it, given that Norfolkline are probably the cheapest anyway at the moment, and if you book early on one of their super special offers (see earlier post) you can alter the sailing dates with no penalty.

We have a crossing booked tentatively for September and it cost £52 return. We shall probably stick to the dates, but it won't cost anything if we decide to change, and that can be done only a day or two before you sail - subject to space onboard of course.

Still an interesting thought though - but I bet it wouldn't work. Too many "interested" jobsworfs, to paraphrase an earlier comment. 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass

Booked in January for fortnight starting 15th August £134 return worked out £8 cheaper than ferry and lot less sick! priceless! and got it with Tesco's tokens so double whammy!

Never booked it before or used it wanting to book for Christmas but prices not available yet no doubt double! but if a success in August may continually use it.

Greenie


----------



## peejay

Smilo said:


> In theory everyone is, of course. It'd be an interesting experiment, wouldn't it, to work along the channel ports trying your luck! I'd be anxious about finding only disinterested jobsworfs in the ticket boots though.


I don't think the majority of the ticket booth attendants are jobworfs, not from my experience anyway, i've always found them very helpful. I just don't think they are allowed or have the scope to offer discounts.

For example, I turned up 2 days early for a booked ferry once and the attendant wanted an extra £57 supplement, when I queried this she apologised to me, was visibly embarrassed and explained that she would love to let me on without an extra charge but it was out of her hands and I believed her. Perhaps i'm being naive but they probably don't have the power to override the price that pops up on their computers.

This example was with a prepaid ticket but I would think it would be a similar situation buying on the day, love to be proved wrong though.

pete


----------



## Melly

Booked with Seafrance last week for £58 return for van 6.5m and up to 3m high going 22 April and coming back in June.
Norfolkline who we used last year was silly money.


----------



## Zebedee

Melly said:


> Booked with Seafrance last week for £58 return for van 6.5m and up to 3m high going 22 April and coming back in June.
> Norfolkline who we used last year was silly money.


I don't understand this.

As I said before I booked with Norfolkline in January, and couldn't find anything cheaper than the £52 they charged then. Seafrance were almost double the price.

What's going on???


----------



## Smilo

peejay said:


> I don't think the majority of the ticket booth attendants are jobworfs, not from my experience anyway, i've always found them very helpful. I just don't think they are allowed or have the scope to offer discounts.


I'm fairly sure you're right. I was being unfair.

It is a sorry situation when one finds in almost every area of employment people who are twice as intelligent as they need to be in order to perform their basic roles, but they're given poor pay, little or no responsibility and are discouraged from using their initiative. Ah, well, they probably make up for it by binge-drinking on their days off............


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi Greenie, 

We travel on the 15th August too, sometime in the evening, we will arrive around 4ish and get on next available which being that time of year will be our booked time of 18.20 . We normally arrive later than this but because the children are off school we can set off earlier. 

Cost us £91 out, £88 return on 31st, this is the most we have ever paid but we did leave it a bit late while waiting for more Tesco vouchers to arrive (given ours to friends who are coming with us next week)

We travelled on the tunnel 7 times last year, usual cost for return crossing was about £134, all paid for with Tesco so never actually cost us a penny. Done the same for this year and will be booking October half term with the next lot of vouchers to come out. 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

The cheapest ferry crossing I have obtained for a 8.50m van is Do-Ca £31.25. This was later amended to Ca-Do as the Tunnel would not do one way crossings when paid for with Tesco vouchers. As a result I had to swap everything about. I did not have to pay an amendment fee as I booked the Club Lounge thing - which waives the £10 admin fee when amending a crossing.

The cheapest tunnel crossing I have outstanding is £61.

Russell

Nick and Bill - glad the van still gets to go to Italy. I am going on Friday. Are you looking for sites with a beach at Lake Garda, or as in a beach by the sea?


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferries*

...continued as I forgot a bit

Norfolk Line - try and book a van of 8.50m with them - you will not need to be sat down for the price, but laid down with smelling salts close by.

R


----------



## 99758

We purchased a channel tunnel frequent travellers deal of 10 single tickets for £390 this is for a car but you then pay a £9 supplement to take motorhome so works out much cheaper than standard booking.
Last trip left 5.20pm wednesday coming back easter monday 1.10pm cost £96 

Jon


----------



## keithfw

jonnyf said:


> We purchased a channel tunnel frequent travellers deal of 10 single tickets for £390 this is for a car but you then pay a £9 supplement to take motorhome so works out much cheaper than standard booking.
> Last trip left 5.20pm wednesday coming back easter monday 1.10pm cost £96
> 
> Jon


We've booked three trips this year all at £122 return for a 7.4m long M/H. The simple trick is to book early, at least 2 months before you go. It seems that is the cheapest fare for our van (£61 each way) which I think is damm good. I must say the 10 ticket scheme is even better though!


----------



## nickoff

*Re: Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> Russell
> 
> Nick and Bill - glad the van still gets to go to Italy. I am going on Friday. Are you looking for sites with a beach at Lake Garda, or as in a beach by the sea?


By the sea Russel, we already know a few on the Lake. Mind, any suggestions always welcome.

Nick.


----------



## teemyob

*Booking*

Hello,

Booked recently with Eurotunnel.

Retrun was £169. We had £165 in Tesco Vouchers, when asked did I want to pay by cheque or debit card I said cheque.

Sent cheque, it was sent back saying I had sent enough vouchers. Checked Eurotunnel site and it had gone down to £164.

Few days later outward had gone to £158 and a few days more and it was back at £82.

I would suggest if booking Eurotunnel you plan ahead and book as early as possible as you can get it from £44 each way!.

Trev.


----------



## RichardnGill

We found Sea France to be the cheapest for July August this year. We got a £38 out at 22:10 and £42 back for a day sailing at 10:00. I think that is good for a 7m van in the busy period, so we booked it up.

Just waiting for our first trip abroad now.....


Richard....


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Tunnel*



nickoff said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Russell
> 
> Nick and Bill - glad the van still gets to go to Italy. I am going on Friday. Are you looking for sites with a beach at Lake Garda, or as in a beach by the sea?
> 
> 
> 
> By the sea Russel, we already know a few on the Lake. Mind, any suggestions always welcome.
> 
> Nick.
Click to expand...

Only place I know well is Lido di Jesolo. I have also been to Rimini once - can't remember a thing about it!

I wonder if there are any decent campsites on the west - La Spezia etc etc.

R


----------



## blondy

we got the 3 returns, carnet from sea france £32 per crossing, travel any time exept certain peaks, which we never do, just turn up and they guarantee to get you on first or next crossing. You can give? one ticket to a friend or relative.


----------



## nickoff

*Re: Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> nickoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Russell
> 
> Nick and Bill - glad the van still gets to go to Italy. I am going on Friday. Are you looking for sites with a beach at Lake Garda, or as in a beach by the sea?
> 
> 
> 
> By the sea Russel, we already know a few on the Lake. Mind, any suggestions always welcome.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only place I know well is Lido di Jesolo. I have also been to Rimini once - can't remember a thing about it!
> 
> I wonder if there are any decent campsites on the west - La Spezia etc etc.
> 
> Have been busy on the tinternet tonight and have found one or two promising looking places around Tuscany. Will have a better looksie at the week-end.
> 
> Nick.
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## wobby

My trip costing £137 return travelling out on 14 April and back on 14 October
happy with that as its so quick and convenient and no sea sickness.

Wobby


----------



## Smilo

*Re: Booking*



teemyob said:


> I would suggest if booking Eurotunnel you plan ahead and book as early as possible as you can get it from £44 each way!.
> 
> Trev.


We've been quite freqently checking and waiting, and waiting and checking so as to book at the earliest opportunity for a crossing in October. Eurotunnel's on-line booking won't allow you to book much more than 6mths ahead. We finally booked 6mths and one week ahead. It's cost £61 each way for our 5m long and 1.99m high campervan. At the same time a car lower than 1.85m high cost £49 so..............

Where / how did you find your "£44 each way"? 8O

Can you find it again?


----------



## peejay

Smilo;

Is there any reason you can't travel on a ferry? If not;

I've had a quick scan...

Seafrance example - Out 1 Oct 1515 - Rtn 13 Oct 0900, 4.99mtr m/h 2 adults - £55 rtn

With MHF discount £49.50 rtn  (saver fare both ways)

Nearly £100 with P&O

pete


----------



## Smilo

peejay said:


> Is there any reason you can't travel on a ferry? If not; I've had a quick scan... Seafrance example - Out 1 Oct 1515 - Rtn 13 Oct 0900, 4.99mtr m/h 2 adults - £55 rtn With MHF discount £49.50 rtn  (saver fare both ways) Nearly £100 with P&O


No reason other than that wifey thinks (every plane she might get onto will fall out of the sky and), every ferry will sink and every tunnel we enter will collapse.......

It probably all goes back to when she was very little and her bigger brother dropped her out of a tree and she broke her arm. And about 10yrs ago we flew out of Corfu (on what was only my 2nd ever flight), and the plane was hit by great lumps of lightning and slid back down the sky and Jo said to the woman next to her, We're going to die, aren't we, and the woman said, Yes. We've never flown since.

_So thank you v much for checking_, but having booked such a cheap crossing with Norfolkline (the £14 return which I hardly dare mention again), we thought we'd put the savings from that booking against the far greater cost of an autumn whizz through the chunnel and reduce Jo's anticipated disaster time by about 1hr 10mins.


----------



## sennen523

*Eurotunnel.*

Hello All,
While in Spain recently I spoke to someone who books the Eurotunnel, with a MH, with a day trip ticket. This can be marginally cheaper overall and can give you some flexibility on your return date by booking another day trip ticket before your return. Has anyone else done this?
Regards,
Sennen523.


----------



## timbop37

Hi

I have just checked the price of an August sailing from Dover to Calais and the quote for a 5.7 motorhome with 4 occupants, on the cheapest sailings, is £120. The same sailings when I checked 2 weeks ago was £72. 

How is this? Is it to do with the fuel increases? And lastly, does anyone think the prices will come down in the next month or so?

Regards

Tim


----------



## 101405

*ferry prices*

Do Tesco give free money away,( Tesco's paying for it) no !your paying for it in your shopping, My wife (ex Tesco staff) said people would buy things they could get cheaper elsewhere just to get points. seems crazy,


----------



## mandyandandy

Tesco's is less than 5 mins from our house, we spend around £100 a week there (which is around average for 4 people I would say). We have a Tesco Credit card which we buy fuel with , usually at Tesco's as this is most convenient to us. 

We did 7 return trips to France last year and we paid every one with Tesco vouchers, guess we should have just spent the vouchers in Tesco's at their origional value and not 4 times that, then paid cash for the crossings, tut!! silly us :wink: 

Mandy


----------

